# Semen Analysis Test Results



## Kelk (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
My DH recently went for his 2nd semen analysis as we have been trying for a baby for over 6 years. His results came back as:
Volume: 4.7 cm^3
Total count: 3 x 10^6/cm^3
Total sperm 'N'/ ejaculate (39) 12
(A) Motility progressive: 14%
(B) Motility non-progressive 26%
Non motile: 64%
Normal forms (normal>4 ) 0 %

His previous results showed that he had 2% normal forms. 
I am a bit confused with these results can anyone please help. We have been referred to the fertility clinic for further tests. We are really worried and it's taking it's tool as we want a child together. I already have a child from my previous relationship and after a scan my eggs were deemed healthy. Can anyone please offer some advice as we are not sure what the future holds.
Thanks.


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,

My husbands results came back with 0 normal forms but then the next test said 1%. Apparently it can vary depending on when the test was done (how many days abstinence) etc but even if there are no normal forms detected you can still have ICSI (IVF where the eggs are injected with the sperm) as they will select the best of the sample.

Aside from that I don't know too much about interpreting the results but I hope this helps a bit.

Also as my clinic always say....it only takes one!! There is always hope


----------



## Kelk (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. Initially 3 months ago his results came back with 4% normal forms. Other areas seem to have improved but normal forms are now 0. We have been referred to St Mary's fertility clinic and currently waiting for an appointment. The results just really put our hopes down. We hope they will be able to give us better results and understanding of what steps we can take. An interpretation of the reading would have been really helpful though.


----------

